# Italy Serie A 26-28 February



## OddsPoster (Feb 22, 2011)

26 Feb 18:45 Juventus v Bologna  1.50 4.00 7.00 +53  
27 Feb 10:30 Catania v Genoa  2.60 3.00 2.87 +53  
27 Feb 13:00 Bari v Fiorentina  3.60 3.20 2.10 +53  
27 Feb 13:00 Brescia v Lecce  2.00 3.20 4.00 +53  
27 Feb 13:00 Cagliari v Lazio  2.50 3.00 3.00 +53  
27 Feb 13:00 Cesena v Chievo  2.60 3.00 2.87 +53  
27 Feb 13:00 Palermo v Udinese  2.30 3.20 3.20 +53  
27 Feb 13:00 Roma v Parma  1.57 3.80 6.00 +53  
27 Feb 18:45 Sampdoria v Inter Milan  4.20 3.30 1.90 +53  
28 Feb 18:45 AC Milan v Napoli  1.83 3.40 4.50 +53


----------



## BettingTiger (Feb 27, 2011)

Milan vs Napoli will be interesting, I dont think Milan should be so big favorite, especially after the defeat at Champions league. Possible surprise here. If you can say that the 2nd team in the ranking could be considered a surprise. I will take x2 here. Napoli can close the gap to Milan.


----------

